# Maryland rescues



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is her picture...she was there at 6:00 pm today Aug. 5th.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Locate the rescues on this list:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/state_listing.html


And for future reference, if you go to the Rescue section there is a sticky with the rescue and links to them in a thread there.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you...Goldheart from Mt. Airy will call Humane Society tomorrow.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

So glad that the rescue is looking into her - she's gorgeous!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

When we ( GoldHeart) contacted the shelter about this girl, they said that they already had 2 adoption applications for her and that they expected that she would be adopted and if for some reason the applications fall through they would contact us.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl! I hope she gets adopted very quickly. Bless her heart!


----------

